

[Video] Walt Mossberg Reviews the Surface Windows 8 Pro - denzil_correa
http://live.wsj.com/video/mossberg-reviews-the-surface-windows-8-pro/593D9E11-170F-4C76-B4D9-618DEAB439C6.html#!593D9E11-170F-4C76-B4D9-618DEAB439C6

======
tokenadult
I was startled when sound came out of my computer as I followed this link. By
the Hacker News guidelines, "If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please
warn us by appending [video] or [pdf] to the title"

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

helps users know what to expect from submitted links. I would rather have read
a write-up of Mossberg's opinions.

~~~
denzil_correa
Thanks for bringing this to notice. I have updated the title.

